# Which dress???  (with pics) Thanks!



## lechic12 (Aug 3, 2008)

from F21, the first is navy, second is purple third is grey


----------



## kristakamikaze (Aug 4, 2008)

purple!


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 4, 2008)

gry!! =D
looks more glamorous IMO


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 4, 2008)

All of 'em.

That probably REALLY doesn't help but that's what I would do *shrugs* LOL

They're all very pretty. Logically I would go with the darker one because you could get away with wearing that in any season.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Aug 4, 2008)

Purple!!!


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Aug 4, 2008)

Purple


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 4, 2008)

I like the purple!


----------



## Cinci (Aug 4, 2008)

purple


----------



## lvgz (Aug 4, 2008)

the first one does not look navy to me, but it looksl ike a dark purple. id go with the first.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 4, 2008)

Purple! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe you should think about what kinds of shoes do you have that would go nicely with the dress and accessories, and what color you think you look best in, and then decide


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 4, 2008)

I like the middle on the best, well depends on your skintone really. That purple just speaks to me though. It's yummy.


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 4, 2008)

I like the first one best.


----------



## preciouscharm (Aug 4, 2008)

I love the last two. Yea the darker one matches every occasion, but the last two if you really want to stand out! The grey if you want to look more glamed up or the purple if you want to look hot n sexy!


----------



## kyustman (Aug 4, 2008)

it depends on your skintone and what looks best on it, but i say purple!!!


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 4, 2008)

black or purple


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 4, 2008)

The navy dress


----------



## lukinamama (Aug 4, 2008)

purple


----------



## florabundance (Aug 4, 2008)

purple! such a sexy colour...or navy, because dark colours flatter like no other


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 4, 2008)

i like the first one, because you can dress it up with great silver accessories


----------



## Susanne (Aug 4, 2008)

One more vote for purple


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 4, 2008)

yeh i agree.. it depends on your skin tone and such.
but i would go for the purple or grey.


----------



## seonmi (Aug 4, 2008)

They all are pretty IMO. I'd decide based on my skintone and what I already have. If it was me, I'd go for the navy because I have a lot of purple already. Just an example.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Aug 4, 2008)

I would go for the first one


----------



## RoseyPosey (Aug 4, 2008)

the navy one without a doubt because you can match SO many more colors with it, red, yellow, white, brown, black! navy for sure!


----------



## sweetie0716 (Aug 4, 2008)

Purple!!!


----------



## tracywubsyou (Aug 4, 2008)

purple is so hot now.


----------



## kimmae17 (Aug 4, 2008)

purple!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 4, 2008)

It really would depend on your skin tone and hair color.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 4, 2008)

*Oooh...these are so Glamorous! They remind me of Marylin Monroe...**I think the Purple is most beautiful, but I am a complete Purple Freak...**If you can, purchase all 3! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You can always return one if you decide you aren't happy.

xxCFxx
*​


----------



## jenns626 (Aug 4, 2008)

definitely grey  goes with everything!!!


----------



## lechic12 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you for the responses!  I am Asian with a medium skin tone.  I like all the colors, including the grey, but I'm afraid that could wash me out.


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 5, 2008)

i love the navy dress!


----------



## chaut_01 (Aug 25, 2008)

i like the gray..if your going to do something nice with your hair and makeup..purple if your trying to keep it looking glam but dont want to do much with your makeup and hair..black if you want to play it safe.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 27, 2008)

the first! navy all the way!!!


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 27, 2008)

Navy!!


----------

